# 08 F250 Powerstroke-Cleaning Exhaust Filter



## kinja (May 21, 2004)

Joe Myers did routine maintenance a while back and said they needed to update the computer due to a service bulletin. Fine. Ever since then about 1-3 times a day I get a "Cleaning Exhaust Filter" message on the dash. This is daily driving to my business so less than 50 miles a day. Seems excessive. I have never got this message before the service. I also notice a lack of power and mushy feel while its cleaning. Service dept says its normal. Anything to worry about?

I use a Superchips programmer on light trailer mode. It does the same thing in stock mode or performance mode and it was returned to stock mode prior to the service.-T


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

I bet your mileage drops off a little after the reflash.


----------



## younggun55 (Jun 18, 2009)

Your dpf is getting plugged causing excessive regens, the new flash just lets you know when it's going into regeneration now when the old ones didn't always do it. Honestly I would ditch your superchips and just run stock unless you want to commit to a full dpf delete setup. Your tuner causes more soot and is going to cause more regens and less fuel mileage, then once you completely plug it that will be another 2K+ for a new dpf. I ran the superchips on an 08 for a while, but it plugged the dpf in no time, went spartan and full delete after that and never looked back!


----------



## FISHINGARTIST (Dec 14, 2004)

Same **** happens to me with no chip. I really hate it and I don't understand why it tells me. I'm not gonna leave the truck on to let it clean if I'm already where I need to be. I have about sixty thou til a hundred grand on the mileage so I'm gonna put up with it then cut it all off. hahaha I'm really starting to hate my truck. Oil is leaking from the engine now. When I get off the road it's gonna get to the dealer and I know it's gonna be nothing but bad news. Time to take a drive to Mexico I think. Lol


----------



## H2 (Jan 11, 2005)

Pattillo said:


> Joe Myers did routine maintenance a while back and said they needed to update the computer due to a service bulletin. Fine. Ever since then about 1-3 times a day I get a "Cleaning Exhaust Filter" message on the dash. This is daily driving to my business so less than 50 miles a day. Seems excessive. I have never got this message before the service. I also notice a lack of power and mushy feel while its cleaning. Service dept says its normal. Anything to worry about?
> 
> I use a Superchips programmer on light trailer mode. It does the same thing in stock mode or performance mode and it was returned to stock mode prior to the service.-T


Same set up here. Mine is doing the same thing of recent and I think it may have something to do with the fuel (contaminated) on the last couple of fill ups at Bucees in Angleton. 
Mine has 80K on the clock with no problems, if this continues I guess I'll take it back to the dealer and have them look it over. It has not been to the dealer since around 50K, so I don't think my problem is related to any updated re-flash by Ford or Superchips.


----------



## kinja (May 21, 2004)

My mileage actually hasn't changed significantly. Still getting right at 15 mpg with a heavy foot, with an even mix of city/highway. I ran it stock for 3 weeks after I picked it up after service and the frequency is the same as when the tuner is in. Guess I'll just watch it.


----------



## younggun55 (Jun 18, 2009)

the on meter on the dash for mileage is not accurate at all, hand calc it and you will probably be disappointed


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

I got my updates done in Dec. Radiator replace, some fuel valve and update the computer. It seems like it lost is *** and does not have as much power.

I complain everytime I take it in for oil etc.......


----------



## redfishandy (Feb 28, 2009)

talk to your dealer they have a new program or up date. they did mine and it helped


----------



## oceanwaves08 (Aug 31, 2009)

Cleaning Exhaust Filter Light being on tells you not to be in a tall grassy field when on so you want start a fire. Yes there is a lack of power when in regen mode. There was a lack of power before your update in regen mode and when your light wasn't on telling you this, you prolly just didn't notice cause the light didn't tell you when in regen mode. 
The good news is Ford has a new motor coming out in March. No more NaviStar (International). This is Fords motor produced by their plant in Europe. There has been alot of testing on this motor and reports are already that they are getting 17-18mpg.


----------



## aggiephil30 (Aug 7, 2009)

Try this link out...
http://www.powerstroke.org/forum/
There is an entire section dedicated to the 6.4L and you will find many of the same issues that you describe. I have been through the same after a flash but it has not gone into regen as much lately. One thing to consider is that if the regen process has not run its course before you put the truck in park it will resume again where it left off once you start driving again. I had a two week span where it was in regen at least once every day. 
If you are getting 15 mpg then count your luck stars and dont worry about regen...with 32k miles and mostly city driving I get 12-13.5 mpg calculated. 
I quit complaining to the service tech because I was tired of him saying "the computer tells the system when regen is needed". Ford can kiss my ***** and if anyone asks I'll tell them this truck is great...for Chevron, Valero or Exxon.


----------



## younggun55 (Jun 18, 2009)

Somehow my truck magically stopped regenerating a while back and gets double the mileage now!!


----------

